

PouchDB's Couch in the browser goes alpha - daleharvey
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/PouchDB-s-Couch-in-the-browser-goes-alpha-1605223.html

======
kristopolous
I too have an in browser db, theres a few similar technologies available.
Heres mine <https://github.com/kristopolous/db.js> and here is someone that
takes the performance seriously
<https://github.com/danstocker/jorder/wiki/Benchmarks> ... Have fun! :)

------
jchrisa
Similar for native mobile apps <https://github.com/couchbaselabs/TouchDB-iOS>

